# John MacArthur - Christ in the Old Testament



## bookslover (Apr 11, 2012)

For those who might be interested, MacArthur - having spent slightly more than 40 years preaching his way through the New Testament - has started a new major series: "Christ in the Old Testament." He has preached 6 sermons so far, and I've watched the first three. Knowing him, it'll take him several sermons to really get rolling, but the first three have been interesting. If you're interested, the sermons are all on his website (Grace to You). Click on "John's sermons," then click on "by date." When you get to 2012, just scroll down.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Apr 11, 2012)

I was always wondering what he was gonna do next! This sounds amazing. I'm veryinterested, thanks for sharing!

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Would you happen to know, if these would be able to be located using the GTY iPhone app as well?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is why the esteemed Pastor and Teacher describes himself a "leaky" dispensationalist.

Recall that originally, "dispensationalism" implied at least, that God did redemption in a substantially different way during the different "dispensations." Mr. Schofield carried this idea forward in his Bible notes.
When the dispensationalist framework was (finally) challenged from a systematic biblical theological basis (mid twentieth century), its proponents began backing away from this- which was the very basis of dispensationalism.

In our generation, very few advocate a different means of redemption Old v. New Testament and concentrate on a separate plan of redemption for "Israel" and "the Church." The definition of "dispensations" within what is today promoted as dispensationalism has been watered down almost to the point of no meaning.

That's what has led to the cottage industry of speculation about "end times."

What dispensationalism has yet to fully realize is that this latter point is indeed related to the first tenant it has abandoned.

Covenant theology always has held the biblical view- salvation by grace through faith (in Christ's righteousness alone) in both Testaments.

That is, the Old Testament looked forward to the coming Messiah, redeemer, the New Testament looks back at the risen Savior, redeemer- Jesus Christ.

It has always been about Jesus Christ- then and now.

That's why holding a Confession is part of being "reformed."


----------



## bookslover (Apr 11, 2012)

Reformedfellow said:


> I was always wondering what he was gonna do next! This sounds amazing. I'm veryinterested, thanks for sharing!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------
> 
> Would you happen to know, if these would be able to be located using the GTY iPhone app as well?



Don't know for sure, but probably.


----------

